# Free history books?



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Anyone know of any good history books for Kindle that are public domain? I've searched Amazon and searched for ideas on Google, but haven't found much.  I did snatch "The Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire" and the memoirs of William T. Sherman, but have found little else.  I'm interested in all kinds of history topics from really any era in any world region.  I realize that practically nothing on post 1900 history will be free, but any other ideas would be welcomed.

Just to clarify, I'm looking for actually history books, not historical fiction.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

If you go to the Kindle book section on amazon and look on the left of the screen they have a list of different genres you can search in. Once you click on the genre they will then show you a list of the most popular books in that genre; both paid and free.

here is the one for History:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/156576011/ref=pd_ts_zgc_kinc_156576011_mor1?pf_rd_p=1275742262&pf_rd_s=right-3&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=668011011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=01EEYRW9D8M09T28RZ7F


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Or try a www.jungle-search.com search. It will search Amazon for you using whatever parameters you put in.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

metal134 said:


> Anyone know of any good history books for Kindle that are public domain? I've searched Amazon and searched for ideas on Google, but haven't found much. I did snatch "The Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire" and the memoirs of William T. Sherman, but have found little else. I'm interested in all kinds of history topics from really any era in any world region. I realize that practically nothing on post 1900 history will be free, but any other ideas would be welcomed.
> 
> Just to clarify, I'm looking for actually history books, not historical fiction.


Try the Project Gutenberg advanced search page. http://www.gutenberg.org/catalog/world/search

There's loads of History categorizations in the LoCC drop-down list on that page. When you do finally narrow it down to an individual book's page, go to the download tab, and you should see a link for a Kindle version.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks, that Project Gutenburg link gave me some good stuff.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Also try archive.org - they have everything Gutenberg has and more. Gutenberg is more well known for some reason but I find a LOT more on archive.org. Maybe Gutenberg is easier to browse if you're not looking for something specific. But if you have a topic in mind, I would go to archive.org.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Try CELEBRATED CRIMES by Alexandre Dumas -- you can get it free on Project Gutenberg. 

It's a history books of sorts, an entertaining account of famous crimes and villains throughout the centuries, and Dumas adds his own imagination and style to it.


----------

